# Klein Quantum



## dpazos (May 10, 2003)

I purchased a Klein quantum in 2001. My components are somewhat tired now and I was thinking of upgrading to a higher grouppo. does anyone know if, besides the components and wheelse,t are the Quantum, Quantum race and Quantum pro the same frame? If not, what differnces are there (wieght,tubeset, etc).

Thanks for your help


----------



## G-reg (Feb 21, 2004)

I figured I should jump in here, right up my alley. For that generation, the frames were the same from race, to the pro, to just the Quantum. A few gen. later the pro got CF seat stays. What color..Oh I mean "design scheme." do you have?


----------



## dpazos (May 10, 2003)

*Silver cloud*

I have got the "silver cloud" paint scheme.


----------



## G-reg (Feb 21, 2004)

*Congrats*

Easily the best looking bikes ever. 



<-----But I'm biased


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

in 2001, The only frame that was different was the Quantum Pro. It has a Klein Aeros fork (aka the bontrager race XXX lite found on the 5900/Madone). but the headset is also proprietary and not a standard 1 1/8 steerer. 

2002 is when the Q-Pro got carbon stays..

and they do look great. 

GL,
-don


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*Plum crazy is better...*

and I'm definitely biased.


----------



## abqbiker (Apr 18, 2004)

*What color do I have?*

I just bought a 2001 Quantum Race that I have deemed "Sunset." It is a yellow to orange fade. Its beautiful in full sun, although inside or on a cloudy day it looks bronze (YUCK!). For $600 bucks I'm DARN happy with it! I am curious as to what the "official" name of the color scheme is.


----------



## limey68 (Mar 15, 2004)

*How Many have Klein's - lets see 'em!!!*

We should have a Klein forum (especially as I have my 2003 Q Carbon Team on its way to me I can't wait!!!!) H


----------



## Creaky Carnivore (Apr 28, 2003)

*Here's mine.*

Well not actually mine, but the photo from the Klein site. Mine is an '03 Q-Pro Carbon, same Tahoe Frost color, with '03 DA rear d. and cranks, Speedplay X-2s, and a new Sella Italia SLK saddle.

It is a great bike. Fast, responsive, a climber, and a blast to ride!

Chase the Dog!


----------



## limey68 (Mar 15, 2004)

Creaky Carnivore said:


> Well not actually mine, but the photo from the Klein site. Mine is an '03 Q-Pro Carbon, same Tahoe Frost color, with '03 DA rear d. and cranks, Speedplay X-2s, and a new Sella Italia SLK saddle.
> 
> It is a great bike. Fast, responsive, a climber, and a blast to ride!
> 
> Chase the Dog!



These bikes are works of art! Mine arrived last night and I was absolutely blown away with the paint! Unfortunately there was a huge thunderstorm raging so I couldn't get out and ride (well I went about 20 yards) It certainly feels like it wants to dash down the road and I cannot wait to get home and take it out!


----------



## biopykon (Jun 7, 2004)

*The 2001 gerneration of the Quantum Pro...*



G-reg said:


> I figured I should jump in here, right up my alley. For that generation, the frames were the same from race, to the pro, to just the Quantum. A few gen. later the pro got CF seat stays. What color..Oh I mean "design scheme." do you have?


...is not exactly the same frame as the Quantum, and Quantum Race. The headset is intergrated into the Quantum Pro frame. As mentioned later in the thread the Quantum Pro comes with a Bontrager XXX lite fork. 1999 and 2000 Quantum Pro's uses a proprietary steerer size between 1" and 1_1/8" but I believe 2001 uses the industry standard 1_1/8" steerer because of the '95 Trek merger.

The Quantum Pro began in 1994 as a special order crit bike. This is where the intergrated headset and carbon fork with the wierd haedset design began. Back then the stem was painted the same color as the bike. If anyone reading this thread can inform me when the first gernation Quantum Pro ended and the 199_ - 2001 second generation began? Second generation kept the odd size steerer but the stem changed a little and was no longer painted the frame color. I believe the first generation Quantum Pro fork was developed in house and not the same as the Bontrager XXX - lite?

_pj-


im a terrible speller sorry


----------

